# The USO...."Unidentified Sling Object"



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Made this guy last week! I designed it and Eric (*Metropolicity) *laid i out for me on autocad. It is small in size but shoots big. It doesn't need to be shot PFS style, I have just been twisting with no tweak. So fun to shoot and so nice and pocketable!.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Super cool! What's it made out of? Draw length? Preferred ammo for the set up?


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Its made out of G10, both the core and the scales. Scales epoxied and pinned on. It has 6.5" active length of 2040 on it, my draw is at 40". It stoots 3/8' and 5/16" nicely. Although, I prefer 5/16' steel with 2040 It will easily handle 1745 and 1842 no problem though. I have had both on there as well.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

That's my fav! Super nice work, Karl....


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

That is super cool mate! That's one that i would LOVE to own and shoot everyday!

Cheers!

Emitto.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

It looks great.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Looks great Karl!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

looks great, congratulations!

what are its dimensions, or at least its length?

thanks,

jazz


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

really cool ! TEMPLATE!  :naughty: :bowdown:


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

No template for awhile on this one. Metro and I are getting some waterjet cut soon.

Stay tuned for a 1/4" aluminum core one in a couple weeks.

I was just shooting this again tonight. It is super accurate for me.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Looks like a moose head on one side.  very compact and it looks very cool!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice Slingshot. I am soooooo into mini Slingshots these days.... and pushing the boundries of what I ever thought possible for small slingshots and small ammo. Nice job!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

You've quite a creative side to you! Extremely nice innovative designing and execution.

Speaking of G10, Chuck just scored a gallon of polyester resin yesterday, about $3.50/liter, pretty cheap, he got some black dye as well and is ready to start making "blue jean micarta" without the dye. He is making a silicone mold of an SS he made from HDPE he wants to cast in polyester resin and human hair, natures carbon fiber. Unlike fiber glass it won't ruin files. He's got a wad of old bluejeans in the shop he's using for rags and I told him to try to make some blue jean micarta out of them just to see how it works. I really want to work with this material. He doesn't like to work with resin, he says it's too goopy and gooey but with rubber gloves it'll go well. I hope. Time for Chuck's country sausage, range eggs, Chuck's plain yogurt bisquits and coffee, sun's up. BBQ pork ribs we scored yesterday for lunch. Ah the weekend!

Susi


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

That's some crazy stuff Susi

I can't wait for the aluminum ones to be done. They are going to be rockin!

Thanks for the kind words guys


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Really cool!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice ... love the size.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Nelson (Jul 13, 2014)

stunning beauty


----------



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

Waterlogic s Z-LOCK

Beautiful work.

Must make one myself ...


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

No..this is not based off of his design. It's an adaptation of something Lee Silva did. His fork U lazy eye. Not really what Lee was using it for but what gave me the idea.

Notice as well the holes get progressively smaller on my design with the slot on the last one to slide the tube in. Check out some of Metrogrades other frames that we collaborated on to see some other examples.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

Another example of the "Wave" attachment method.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

Pretty Sweet!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

Like the finish. Multi-functional too.


----------

